# Thinline vs Ultra Thinline pads?



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

Good question! And - do you find that Thinline Pads do what they claim to do? Are they worth spending the money on?


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Yes, MIE, they work wonder.  I actually have regular contour pad (Thinline Contour Pad Thinline (Equine - Horse Tack Supplies - English Horse Tack - Pads Girths)) for over year, and now thinking if I have to get ultra small one (like this English Ultra ThinLine Contour Pad Thinline (Equine - Horse Tack Supplies - English Horse Tack - Pa or this English Ultra Thinline Half Pad Thinline (Equine - Horse Tack Supplies - English Horse Tack - Pads) for the dressage saddle (because it's thinner) and leave my regular for just jumping and trails. (that's why I posted in 1st place, I'm wondering if ultra will make more sense fit-wise). 

From my experience with regular one, the jumping feels very different with and without the one. As you know I'm total beginner in jumping, and when I jumped lesson horse _*without *_one I could feel it VERY well in my back through the whole cord. When I jumped my own horses _*with *_the pad, it indeed absorbed the shock making it easier on my back (and I'm sure on horse's back too).


----------



## MIEventer (Feb 15, 2009)

If you purchase a new one, would you be interested in selling your old one?

I really like the look of the Ultra Sheepskin Thinline Half Pad:

Dover Saddlery | Ultra Thinline Sheepskin Half Pad .


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

MIEventer said:


> If you purchase a new one, would you be interested in selling your old one?http://www.doversaddlery.com/product.asp?pn=X1-19126&ids=217196540


I may sell it.  But I'm still thinking if they are *that *different. If not, I'll just keep using mine. I believe luvs used (or at least had) both, so she may share her experience. 

Actually, I don't like much the sheepskin one because of the bulkiness (at least the way it looks). The beauty of the one I use (or the Ultra) IMHO is that it's so thin that it doesn't add bulkiness still protects very well.


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I've been using a Thinline with our welsh cob under the advisement of a lady who massages her periodically. I honestly can't say that I've felt a major difference, but then I don't do the higher impact things such as jumping. I do like the Thinline perfectly well and use it regularly, and the massage therapist doesn't seem to have been so concerned about my cob's back.

In fact, I'm about to order this pad, which is an Ultra Thinline. It will greatly simplify my tacking up, as I have to use something to lift the front of the saddle just a smidge and you can order inserts for this pad>> II UTLCotton Comfort Fitted Contr Drssg and Dressage Pads w Saddle Fit Adjustments | EQUESTRIAN COLLECTIONS.COM I like this pad as well because the Thinline material is only on the panels of the pad, not going over the withers and spine. It's always been a bit of a concern of mine whether the regular Thinline pads might be at all restrictive over her withers and spine.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

Eolith said:


> In fact, I'm about to order this pad, which is an Ultra Thinline. It will greatly simplify my tacking up, as I have to use something to lift the front of the saddle just a smidge and you can order inserts for this pad>> II UTLCotton Comfort Fitted Contr Drssg and Dressage Pads w Saddle Fit Adjustments | EQUESTRIAN COLLECTIONS.COM I


That one looks great! My only concern - how you gonna wash it? I'd think using washing machine is dangerous...


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

i have the thinline ultra and i think it's a pretty big waste of money. i can't feel a bit of difference. -as far as my horses moving more freely or being able to sit the trot better or any of the claims that they advertise. Definitely not a miracle worker! I'm sure it does offer some sort of comfort and since i ride several different horses with the same saddle i do occasionally use it (it's so thin it doesn't seem to affect saddle fit). lately i've been using a gel non slip pad and i've been a much bigger fan of that instead. saddle doesn't move and it offers a lot more absorption of concussion. i got mine thinline new on ebay for about $50, otherwise i wouldn't have wasted my money. 90% of the time mine just sits dusty in my locker.

sorry, i guess that doesn't quite answer your question! i think the main difference is the ultra is thinner. but thought i'd throw my 2c in!


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

That's interesting, upnover. Frankly I don't believe in "moving more freely" and all that stuff, I was only talking from the prospective of the shock absorbing (and it's definitely a case for me and my horse). Also it doesn't slip for sure. I wonder if there is a difference between Ultra and regular then... :think:

Just curious... Do you have a contour or just half pad?


----------



## upnover (Jan 17, 2008)

The advertisements (and reviews from several knowledgeable people on different forums) sure made it sound like a bit of a miracle!  reduces back pain, helps you sit the trot, horses move better, etc etc etc. Yeah, none of that for me either! If you can really drop an egg on it and not have it crack i'm sure it does absorb some sort of shock though. I have the half pad. the kind with the cloth lining on the bottom? i don't remember the model name.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

I think MBP posted while back that she tried to drop the egg and it didn't break!  I didn't try the egg thing as it stinks lol! , but as I said it definitely absorbed the shock on landing after the jump for me and the horse. 

It sounds like yours is different (that cloth part, mine is one piece total, no lining or anything). 

I guess, I'll just stick with what I have without checking the Ultra out (since it works). Ha-ha-ha!


----------



## Delfina (Feb 12, 2010)

I have the Thinline saddle fitter pad which came with a set of thinline shims and a set of ultra thinline shims.

I honestly don't see a difference in thinline vs the ultra thinline other than one is nearly twice as thick. Pad is very nice quality, I like the sheepskin, it's thick and fluffy but doesn't really add *bulk*. 

I haven't seen one difference using it vs not using it but then I bought it because my saddle dips slightly forward on my QH, so I am using the thicker pads in the front only to correct that. 

I still have the same fiery redheaded, cranky bully of a QH as before... no miracles here! LOL


----------



## Eolith (Sep 30, 2007)

I figure it will come with some sort of advisement for how to wash the pad. I think a gentle cycle with cold water couldn't possibly damage the pad too much, followed up with air drying. That's what I typically do with my other pads.

Btw, now I want to try the egg drop test!


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

The only difference I noticed with the Ultra pads is the saddle being more stable, because of their non-slip properties. I use the regular thickness ThinLine pads on a regular basis. I have lesson horses that do a lot of beginner work with bouncy kids and people learning to jump. The horses seem a lot less annoyed at their riders when we use a protective pad vs. when the riders forget to put them on. All of mine are regular, without any cotton or sheepskin backing. I have one half pad, one contour pad, one endurance pad, and one round skirt western pad. 

I also have one supracor and three Skito pads (two clients also have Skito pads) and have had great results with those as well. They are more bulky though, so you have to have a saddle that's a bit on the wide side for them to work properly.

I'm a heavyweight rider and I use treeless saddles. I use a both a Skito pad and a ThinLine pad. I can definitely feel a difference if I change the combination. Both together give me great stability and my horses move a lot nicer. If I don't use the ThinLine (under my Skito), I can feel some side-to-side instability with my treeless saddles.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

luvs2ride1979 said:


> The only difference I noticed with the Ultra pads is the saddle being more stable, because of their non-slip properties.


What about the fit? I guess the only difference between them is like 1/8" but still... Is this 1/8" add too much? Yeah, I know sounds silly.... :lol:


----------



## luvs2ride1979 (Nov 9, 2007)

kitten_Val said:


> What about the fit? I guess the only difference between them is like 1/8" but still... Is this 1/8" add too much? Yeah, I know sounds silly.... :lol:


No, you can't even tell it's there when you girth up. Heck, you can't even really tell the thinline is there at 1/4" thick.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

I asked the thinline folks that question. They said the thinline is for your average bouncy rider while the thinner ultra pad is for more skilled riders who have a more quiet seat and want to be in better communication with the horse. I have the former and it does make a difference both in the way I absorb his motion and the way he moves.


----------



## MyBoyPuck (Mar 27, 2009)

Kitten_val, just read your post. It was golfball, but yeah, it didn't bounce. I was impressed.


----------



## kitten_Val (Apr 25, 2007)

MyBoyPuck said:


> Kitten_val, just read your post. It was golfball, but yeah, it didn't bounce. I was impressed.


Lol! I DID remember that!  

I see what you are saying about Standard vs Ultra. Well, I don't know how quite mine is, so I'm thinking may be to borrow one if I find it around to try to see if there is a difference. But I agree, at least with the Standard my horse seems to be more happy.


----------



## RansomTB (Nov 2, 2010)

I have a thinline ultra half pad, my horse has a little bit of misalignment in his back, so I bought this to ease the tension on his back. I can definitely feel a difference with the shock of the sitting tro and the canter, which is what I wanted it to do. Its not as bouncy and easier to sit, which makes it more comfortable for my guy. They are pricey but it has made a difference for me so I think that they are worth the money.


----------



## kdcorbran1 (Nov 29, 2012)

I have been doing some research on these pads, I have the ultra thinline trifecta half pad and I love makes my back not hurt when riding and my horses seem to like it too. I read that the difference between them is that the thinline is more geared towards the horses comfort and performance with little affect on the rider where as the ultra thinline is more geared towards helping the rider stay comfortable and stable. I am thinking about getting a thinline pad for my older guy because he gets pretty back sore. Thinline VS


----------



## gypsygirl (Oct 15, 2009)

if anyone wants a thinline pad i have one that i dont use. it is practically new it just has a couple very very tiny mouse bites in it. it is still nice enough to use at shows


----------

